
Video from 2012 PyData Workshop: Boosting NumPy with Numbexpr and Cython - Emdub
http://marakana.com/s/2012_pydata_workshop_boosting_numpy_numbexpr_and_cython_video,1105/index.html
======
achompas
Very excited to optimize some of my NumPy work using this. Can someone
recommend any similar resources?

~~~
slug
Don't know if you are aware or if it's useful to you, but the author of
PyCuda/PyOpenCL is at NYU and both have numpy support.

~~~
achompas
Bookmarked--thanks! I should probably meet with Andreas too.

